# Any way to fix a bad planing job?



## StarSpangeled (May 30, 2009)

Hi there, 

I'm new to the forum and returning to woodworking after about 10 years hiatus. I'm was a novice then, so I'm whatever's a notch lower than novice now. 

Years ago, my dad cut some red pine that was on our property (this was back when I was in high school). He had it milled at a local sawmill and I regret to say they did a horrible job. My dad was quite upset at all the ruined wood, but didn't complain because the sawyer was my friend's dad and he didn't want to stir the waters. 

Now my parents have moved off that property and the red oak is still piled up in his garage. He says it's ruined, unfixable. I know it means a lot to him and I'd love to get it fixed as a gift to him, if that's even possible.

My question is: does anyone know how to fix a bad planing job? It looks like the blade was extremely dull, so the machine marks are exaggerated and rough.

Any ideas?

Angela


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Angela, could you tell us the rough thickness of the wood? 4/4? 6/4? 8/4? Did the sawyer plane the wood or did he saw it and it was never planed? Also what use you might have for the wood. This would make a difference in how the wood might be milled again.
Eugene


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Send pictures, Eugene is on right path. Before deciding on how to fix we need to know what u have right now and where you want to go with it. As in if it is now 5/4 and you want 3/4 than as long as it is not really twisted or warped you should be able to plane it up fine.
It almost sounds like it is rough sawn NOT planned yet. This is the most logical since you really do not plane any green cut lumber until it air drys for quite a while and stabilizes. From what I have read here usually about one year per inch of thickness.

If you have a short pc of that lumber I suggest you take it to a local cabinet or millwork shop, they will give you an answer real fast plus a price probably to run the whole batch for you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You mentioned two different woods*

"Years ago, my dad cut some *red pine* that was on our property (this was back when I was in high school). He had it milled at a local sawmill and I regret to say they did a horrible job. My dad was quite upset at all the ruined wood, but didn't complain because the sawyer was my friend's dad and he didn't want to stir the waters." 

"Now my parents have moved off that property and the *red oak* is still piled up in his garage. He says it's ruined, unfixable. I know it means a lot to him and I'd love to get it fixed as a gift to him, if that's even possible."

You have mentioned two different types of wood here. It doesn't really make a difference in how you'd "fix" them, running them through a thickness planer, but it will in terms of their intended use. Did you mean to say both types? If the wood is dry and not dirty you will have a better chance at having someone plane it, then if otherwise, as the shop will not want to dull their blades with wood that's got dirt in it. Also how much is there? Give us a size in feet of the pile and it is "stickered" for drying or is it all stacked tightly together? 
When you say it's ruined, does that mean the boards are twisted? The edges are not parallel? The edges show a taper? The surface is uneven or wavy? Some of this can be "fixed" others not so easily!
As others have mentioned the sawmill probably did not plane it, they just sawed it. Planing is done when preparing the wood just before use, not when it's still wet and green. FYI :smile: bill


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Star - I'm in St. Paul, so I know of local resources that could be of help.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Almost sounds like it was skip planed, or it is just saw marks. Got any pics?


----------



## StarSpangeled (May 30, 2009)

*missing in action*

Sorry I went MIA for a bit... Have a bout of the flu that I am still trying to shake.

Thank you all for your responses! I don't know the answers to many of these questions off the top of my head, but I will try to do some snooping in my dad's garage and get back to you. It may be easiest just to show him this thread and get answers direct from the source.

As for the different wood types, that was a mistake - the wood is all red oak. Thanks for catching!

Angela


----------



## KevinG (May 8, 2009)

My question is: Was it sawed bad or was it planed bad? 

If sawed bad, crosscut whatever you can salvage and toss the unworkable/unusable. 

If planed bad, you just gotta keep planing till all the bad is gone.


----------

